# Cool dog !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal on his hols


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol he's a right cool dude!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol very cool dude!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol is that the next owner endorsed product cockapoo shades lol x


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

He he, Reg Holdsworth!!!!


----------

